# RD1000 tape or Yosemite Backup



## ObiektywNy (Jun 3, 2010)

Question
Does anyone tried use DELL PowerVault RD1000 (USB) backup tape device on FreeBSD?

Or 

Yosemite client (I know that the support now only  RH i SLES) but older version Yosemite TapeWare 7.0 does support FreeBSD 4.5, 4.6, 4.6.2, 4.7, 5.0, 5.1

Any idea if I can isntall Yosemitte client for Yosemite Server 8.7.01?

If not what is the best/easy way to do backup.

Thanks


----------

